# Does my cat have melanosis?



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi!

My cats eye have changed alot. Her healthy eye is very green, and the other one had light brown veins that have gotten bigger and darker. There's also one big and one small brown spot on the upper and lower part of the iris:


























I noticed those big spots yesterday. When I got her insurance they never said anything about the veins when they were smaller so I didn't think much about it. I read about melanosis and thought that it might be what she has. I also read that it affects mostly older persian cats? She is 8+ years old and half persian.
I'm going to the vet tomorrow as they are closed today, but I'm worried and thought I could ask you guys...

Have anyone had a cat with an eye like this?

Thanks in advance,
//Alexis from sweden


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohh I ment melanoma...


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That is disturbing. I've never seen anything like it. If you have any veterinary ophthalmologists there in Sweden, that's who I would recommend you have examine your cat.

Please update us on the results of her vet exam.

I wish you and your cat the best,

Laurie


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohh  I hope I can find a specialist...I don't think we don't have many of those here though... I'll post updates tomorrow after I get an appointment!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, good luck. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Gandalf&Endor said:


> Wow, good luck. Hope it's nothing serious.


Thanks.. I hope so too


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

No idea, but I'm dropping off hugs and healing vibes!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> No idea, but I'm dropping off hugs and healing vibes!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Got an appointment on wednesday..
Still noone that have had a cat with an eye like this?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis, 
Contact Marcia by PM...
You can tell her, 10Cats sent you!
She had a Beautiful furbaby by the name of Missy, a senior kitty, that had severe eye issues, that required surgery...
That second picture really reminds me of what Missy had...
Sequestium? I know that's not spelled right...
Hugs and Prayers for you and your baby.
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are referring to the gooey looking brown stuff at the top of the eyeball, that could very well be a corneal sequestrum. Look it up on google but I'm warning the pics can be disturbing. Yes, the CS requires surgical removal under anesthesia. My Missy (my avatar) had them and had to get them surgically removed many times. They were so embedded they had to repatch with a graft. It's painful and she would have lost the eye(s) if I had hesitated and waited so you are wise to get a consultation. Ask for referral to an animal eye specialist. DO NOT LET YOUR VET WASTE TIME TRYING HOME REMEDIES - GET A REFERRAL RIGHT AWAY!!! Trust me, I learned this the hard way and it almost cost double to do a graft when a simple surgical removal would have worked up front but I wasted precious time and tons of $$$ letting my doc try to deal with it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Thank You for replying to Alexis's thread!
Sharon


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohh thank you both for the responses!

Corneal sequestrum really looks scary! Poor Missy  How is her eye(s) now? 

Comparing the pictures on google with my cats eye I notice one difference though... The "blob" on her eye is somewhat thick and velvety textured... Like a big lump of brown extra iris... Can corneal sequestrum also look like this or is it always "oily"-looking?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis, 
I would think how it looks is going to vary, from cat to cat, just like in people, who may show differences...tho' it's the same disease...
I hope you can find a Specialist to look at her eye soon!!

Sadly for Marcia, Missy went to the "Bridge" earlier this year...Missy was very much loved, not only by Marcia, but by some of us here as well...
Sharon


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohh  I'm very sorry to hear that. She was very beautiful, I bet her personality was too...

You're right about it looking different from cat to cat... Only 12 hours until I know (hopefully) for sure what it is she have


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Holding your hand as you wait- hoping for the best possible outcome!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis, Hoping and praying for some good news...or at least an early diagnosis, so some treatment can begin...
Hugs and prayers!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Alexis, please keep us posted. I would be very interested to hear what this is - especially if it is the same as what Missy had. My baby girl had such gorgeous eyes until her first surgery. She was elderly even then so it was hard on her but she was always my loveable little baby girl. In Missy's case, the blob looked like mucous and the eye surgeon was able to freeze her eye and remove bits with tweezers but surgery was always ultimately performed. Sadly it kept coming back over the years. She finally passed at almost 20 years old after several surgeries and years of battling this, despite our efforts. All I ever wanted for her was to NOT lose her eyes and to be relatively comfortable. She was a feisty, sweet old girl and we miss her dearly.


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for the support Speechie, Sharon and Marcia!

Ohh I'm very glad to hear that Missy got to live so long despite the eye problem. Freezing her eye and removing bits both sound scary och amazing. I'm very sorry for your loss 
I'm afraid I have bad news about my cat... They said it was a tumor and they don't know how bad it is. They will be contacting an eye specialist, but it seems that a removal of the eye is neccessary in either case... Since she's an indoor cat I believe she will be ok, but I'm somewhat scared about if it have spread to some other part of her body.. All I can do now is wait, I suppose..


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, Alexis...I'm so sorry to hear of your kitty's diagnosis.  
I'm hoping the eye specialist will know what treatments to be done and do it with expertise to make your kitty feel comfortable, even after sugery. Crossing my fingers that all goes well and she does fine in recovery!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, but to be honest, my vet thought it was cancer too until the eye specialist looked at it. Wait for the referral before your imagination takes over. It may not be quite as bad as you think. The worst part were all the meds afterwards. I had to keep an excel spreadsheet with meds/times/days just to keep it all straight.

Here are two pictures of her.  She had surgery on both eyes years apart. She adapted will to the large loss of sight in one eye, but the second eye surgery took a toll on her and caused her to lose quite a bit of sight that she found difficult to deal with in her cranky old age.

View attachment 71977


View attachment 71985


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh no, Alexis...I'm so sorry to hear of your kitty's diagnosis.
> I'm hoping the eye specialist will know what treatments to be done and do it with expertise to make your kitty feel comfortable, even after sugery. Crossing my fingers that all goes well and she does fine in recovery!


Thank you!! I hope so too... I bet she will kick the cancer's butt!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, but to be honest, my vet thought it was cancer too until the eye specialist looked at it.


She's so beautiful! Ohh and it was on both eyes as well  I bet getting old and having eye problems arent the best combination..
It looks a bit different from my cats eye though as she don't have that white film on the pupil  only brown mushroomy growth on the iris... I hope the eye specialist will call soon!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So sorry for the diagnosis, and I am sending out prayers for the best possible outcome! 
Hoping the specialist has some more information for you


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I never took pictures of the brownish/black gooey mucus stuff except in the bottom picture where it was starting to come back AGAIN. They were able to remove it without using a second graft on that eye. The white film is post surgery. That is the graft that they sewed on the eyeball when the CS was removed. They essentially had to scoop it out then cover the hole with the patch using teeny tiny stitches.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis, 
I'm with Marcia on this...wait till she sees the specialist...it may not be cancer...
Whatever is found out, at least you'll be able to get a plan of "attack" going quickly...
It is imperative, to quickly move on this, whichever diagnosis, is decided...
As Marcia said earlier, don't waste time or money with your basic vet!

She's a Gorgeous Girl, by the way!
(((HUGS))) and Prayers,
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sendings lots of positive thoughts your way Alexis! The most important thing is that you get the correct diagnosis. I hope that whatever the diagnosis is, the treatment will not be hard on your kitty!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you Spirite, Speechie, Marcia and Sharon for your much positive thoughts, you have helped me alot in this mess  
I'm afraid it's been confirmed now by an eye specialist that it is a (benign) tumor... She will have surgery to remove her eye on wednesday


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, sorry they have to remove her eye,...but, I am relieved they feel it is benign.
Healing vibes and prayers for your sweet kitty, prayers of guidance for the surgeon and medical team, and hugs from afar. It is so hard when your kitty is going through surgery. 
Hang in there, we are all rooting for you and for your kitty!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> Aww, sorry they have to remove her eye,...but, I am relieved they feel it is benign.
> Healing vibes and prayers for your sweet kitty, prayers of guidance for the surgeon and medical team, and hugs from afar. It is so hard when your kitty is going through surgery.
> Hang in there, we are all rooting for you and for your kitty!


Ohh my english is so bad, I ment the bad type of cancer *goes to google*... malignant?
Thank you! <3

edit: Malignant melanoma, that's the term I was looking for...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh no! That is not good-  
I am sorry to hear that they think it is malignant.
Many more prayers and vibes for you and your sweet kitty! 
Did they say anything about her recovery? 
Feel free to come here and get support any time. 
Many of us know what it's like to go through surgery with our beloved kitties


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww I am so sorry the diagnosis was such a horrible outcome. I will be thinking of you both on surgery day and hope that this part goes without a hitch. Big hugs


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Have her blood pressure checked as soon as you can...
I had this happen to one of my rescue kitties and she had high blood pressure and kidney issues.


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> Oh no! That is not good-
> I am sorry to hear that they think it is malignant.
> Many more prayers and vibes for you and your sweet kitty!
> Did they say anything about her recovery?
> ...


They said it was an easy procedure, so that's good! Though it can't feel too good after having an eye removed  I'm gonna do what I can to prepare for making it as comfortable as possible for her at home..
I'm very glad there are so many helpful people on this forum!




Jenny bf said:


> Aww I am so sorry the diagnosis was such a horrible outcome. I will be thinking of you both on surgery day and hope that this part goes without a hitch. Big hugs


Thank you so much <3



Sabrina767 said:


> Have her blood pressure checked as soon as you can...
> I had this happen to one of my rescue kitties and she had high blood pressure and kidney issues.


Ohh... I'll see if the vet can check this! Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis,
I know that's not good news to get at all...
Hopefully they can do a biopsy on the eye, once it's removed, to pin down what kind of tumor/cancer (?) it is...
Then you'll have a much better idea for any further treatment. 

The slightly better news...A one eyed cat, even a completely blind one, can do just fine!
With one eye, her depth perception will be off, so if she's been a jumper, try and make sure, that if she fumbles, and falls, she won't be landing on something that could injure her...
Also, this is not the time to rearrange your furniture! Keep it the same, so she is familiar with the layout, this will help with her transition. 

A friend of mine, has a one eyed cat, she lost her eye because of a 'BB' shot at her...
He took her home from where he works, she was a stray...
At first she didn't even try jumping anywhere...then she started with safe short jumps, and has progressed to being even a Superb counter jumper now!!
Cats are inspiring and full of surprises! 
What might make a person give up, seems to be taken straight on by a cat.
(((HUGS))) and Prayers for both of you!
Sharon


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah  They asked if I wanted them to send the eye to the lab so I said yes... Never really understood what they could tell from the biopsy though!

Thanks for the tip! Then I won't moving anything for a while... She almost never jumps unless she have to, so that's a good thing i suppose!
I have a rather big/tall cat tree though that she jumps down from... Should I remove it until her eye has healed? Or maybe "restrict" the higher parts in some way...

She got shot??  I can't believe some people...
I'm very glad to hear she recovered so well though! I've been thinking a bit about the depth perception, but I guess practice makes perfect!

Thank you!! Hugs from us aswell!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis,
Since she's used to the cat tree, I wouldn't move it, or change anything on it, at this point!
If there's nothing in the way, when she jumps down, it should be fine!
Just observe her and see how she does!
If it's a place she loves to hangout on, restricting her from it, could cause unnecessary stress for her...
Soooooo at this point, it's all about what she wants, to feel warm and fuzzy!!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry that it wasn't better news Alexis.  

But as awful as it sounds, I'm sure your kitty will do just fine after a period of adjustment. I'm really glad to hear that it's an easy procedure. And your kitty is lucky to have such attentive and loving parents who are going to get her the surgery she needs! 

One of my cats went blind several years ago due to retinal hemorrhage, which was caused by high blood pressure, which is perhaps why Sabrina mentioned checking blood pressure. Another forum member has said that many vets are not equipped to check blood pressure, but since your clinic is equipped to do the surgery, I imagine they'll be able to check blood pressure.

She has adjusted quite well to having virtually no sight, although I have moved twice and have been very nervous both times. Definitely, not moving furniture is helpful to a kitty with vision issues! The only other thing I'd recommend is that, if you have stairs, you either block them for a while, until she adjusts, or that you let kitty know in some other way when she is about to reach them. I had hardwood stairs in my old place, and before I got carpeted stair treads, I heard thump-thump-thump more than once.  

I will be thinking of you next Wednesday!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, Alexis.
I'm so sorry to hear of the diagnosis, too.:sad: I am hoping for the best outcome for her post-surgery, though! I also echo 10cats and spirite's suggestion with not moving furniture, keeping her environment safe, and getting her BP checked out. In addition, if you can keep everything as routine as possible for her, that would also lessen her stress during her recovery period. So feed her at regular times, play and pet/brush her as you've normally been doing (or develop a regular thing with her), and I'm sure she'll adjust fine. Hope you keep us posted in how she does, though. Rooting for you and your girl, with lots of positive energy to you all!:daisy


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Alexis,
> Since she's used to the cat tree, I wouldn't move it, or change anything on it, at this point!
> If there's nothing in the way, when she jumps down, it should be fine!
> Just observe her and see how she does!
> ...



Ok I'll leave it be then  It's her favourite place! I often hear a snoring sound from her favourite spot in the tree... Today she's been sleeping in my mushroom basket though! sometimes I wonder if cats really know what's comfortable..
I'll keep a close eye on her after surgery!












spirite said:


> I'm so sorry that it wasn't better news Alexis.
> 
> But as awful as it sounds, I'm sure your kitty will do just fine after a period of adjustment. I'm really glad to hear that it's an easy procedure. And your kitty is lucky to have such attentive and loving parents who are going to get her the surgery she needs!
> 
> ...


I hope she will do fine too! I wish we were earlier with noticing the change in her eye though  

Ohh I'm sorry to hear that  I didn't even know that was possible from having high blood pressure... 
Yeah, I believe its a good and big clinic so it should be no problem!

Wow that's amazing, I'm always happy to hear of cats recovering so well. 
My cat's in luck, there are no stairs here!
Awww poor cat falling down the stairs! Did she get hurt?
Thank you for thinking of us!



TabbCatt said:


> Oh no, Alexis.
> I'm so sorry to hear of the diagnosis, too.:sad: I am hoping for the best outcome for her post-surgery, though! I also echo 10cats and spirite's suggestion with not moving furniture, keeping her environment safe, and getting her BP checked out. In addition, if you can keep everything as routine as possible for her, that would also lessen her stress during her recovery period. So feed her at regular times, play and pet/brush her as you've normally been doing (or develop a regular thing with her), and I'm sure she'll adjust fine. Hope you keep us posted in how she does, though. Rooting for you and your girl, with lots of positive energy to you all!:daisy


Ok! We'll do our best to keep her comfortable.. My boyfriend is getting a new cat bed for her today so she can sleep next to us insted of at our feet so she wont fall out of the bed during the night.. (he's been having many nightmares of this!) we also ordered tons of yummy stuff for her..
She loves rubbing her face against the brush though, so I'm kinda scared of brushing her after the surgery :?
Thank you!!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Surgery is done!
She was very groggy last night, walking around the apartment in some sort of pattern for a few hours.. This morning she was purring alot, it was nice to hear.. 

Here's a picture of her right after surgery (be careful if you're sensitive):
http://i.imgur.com/aTSpTSz.jpg
can't wait for her to get healed and feel better!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad surgery went well. Many prayers for rapid healing! What did the surgeon say about the extent of the cancer, do they feel hopeful for a complete recovery? The incision looks really good. 
Fingers crossed for her to easily adapt to her new vision, and hugs for you.


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you for the prayers!
She couldn't say much about how bad the cancer was or if it have spread, but I believe she was positive.. They sent the eye for lab tests so I'm hoping for a call about it soon!
I'm glad you think the incision looks good! I really got no experience with these things.
We're going back in ~10 days to remove stitches and see if it the wound have healed good.. I'm hoping for good results!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so glad it seems to have all gone well. I was thinking about this yesterday. I echo Speechie that she recover well and quickly and hoping it is good news from now.


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohh thank you for thinking of her! 
I hope so too..


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

How is she doing today? Is she walking around the house steadily or is she hesitant? Hoping she is adapting well to her visual changes


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm glad surgery went well! You'll have to keep up posted when you hear back from the lab.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis,
So happy the surgery went well and the incision/stitch job looks well done...
Poor girls going to be a little "off" for a while, but she'll get it all figured out!
Cat's are so resilient...we can learn a lot from them!!
Hugs for you and Prayers for both of you...and Lots of petpets for her!!
Sharon


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> How is she doing today? Is she walking around the house steadily or is she hesitant? Hoping she is adapting well to her visual changes


She's doing much better! She's been eating, drinking and cuddling as normal, but still sleeping alot... There is some struggle with jumping on things she's not used to, but she's jumping onto the cat tree, bed, computer table etc very well!




ezmeray said:


> I'm glad surgery went well! You'll have to keep up posted when you hear back from the lab.


Thank you! Will do! 




10cats2dogs said:


> Alexis,
> So happy the surgery went well and the incision/stitch job looks well done...
> Poor girls going to be a little "off" for a while, but she'll get it all figured out!
> Cat's are so resilient...we can learn a lot from them!!
> ...


I'm glad you think it looks good! Hehe yeah, she isn't groggy anymore but when shaking her head she falls on her butt (I guess the cone is to blame) and when jumping up on some things she looks like a surricate!
Yeah, cats are amazing creatures!
Thank you! Hugs from us aswell!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

so glad things are going well...poor baby and poor you.
I honestly think it is worse for us humans..

please keep us informed, of everything!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's wonderful to hear that the surgery went well and that she seems to be adapting with little trouble so far. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that the lab test results bring good news!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Artiesmom1 said:


> so glad things are going well...poor baby and poor you.
> I honestly think it is worse for us humans..
> 
> please keep us informed, of everything!!


I'm also starting to think it's worse for humans! My boyfriend have woken up from nightmares every night cause he's so worried!

Will do! 





spirite said:


> It's wonderful to hear that the surgery went well and that she seems to be adapting with little trouble so far.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that the lab test results bring good news!


Thanks! We hope too


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm very worried right now... The insurance company says they won't pay for the surgery because the vet said that we have seen a change in her eye ~2 years back. We said this to the vet right before the surgery. 

Before, her eye looked just like the pictures I put in on page 1, but without the big brown spots. The veiny light-brown things. 
When we got her insurance 6 months ago, they checked her health. They never said anything about about her eyes so I assumed it was just pigmentation or something. I still don't know what it is. 
I'm going to try to see if the lab can say if its related or not.

Ofcourse we would have done the surgery anyway, but I'm just thinking if this is right or not. It's not what I expect when paying for insurance every month.
I would understand this if it was the cancer-spots we have seen for two years, but it looks so different. The bill is 2.000 dollars.

sorry for the bad english..
Any thoughts are much appreciated..


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh no! I am sorry the surgeon's note affected your insurance paying out! I'd be advocating for them to reconsider what they wrote and why.  
Hoping your sweet kitty is doing well and improving every day. 
Praying the insurance pays your bill!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> Oh no! I am sorry the surgeon's note affected your insurance paying out! I'd be advocating for them to reconsider what they wrote and why.
> Hoping your sweet kitty is doing well and improving every day.
> Praying the insurance pays your bill!



Yeah  I'll be having a talk with the vet and insurance company today.. Ohh well, the important thing is that our cat is happy... and if it turns out to be the cancer, and it was there before we got insurance, it's only fair that we pay anyway...
She's getting better and stronger each day!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexis, 
If she was checked for the insurance, 6 months ago (?) and NOTHING was flagged at that time, about ANY health issues, I think the Insurance company should pay!
Don't just automatically assume you are responsible! 
Good Luck!
And so happy to hear she's doing better!
Sharon


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Alexis,
> If she was checked for the insurance, 6 months ago (?) and NOTHING was flagged at that time, about ANY health issues, I think the Insurance company should pay!
> Don't just automatically assume you are responsible!
> Good Luck!
> ...


I'm glad to hear you think so! We talked to the vet and she sent a message to the insurance company clarifying that the cancerblobs weren't there before... She said that we shouldn't expect anything though, since they do everything they can to not pay out


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Alexisplexis said:


> I'm glad to hear you think so! We talked to the vet and she sent a message to the insurance company clarifying that the cancerblobs weren't there before... She said that we shouldn't expect anything though, since they do everything they can to not pay out


Ugh same with human health insurance! I had oral surgery a few years back, and apparently it was flagged for the word 'laceration' or such, and the insurance people actually called me in hopes (!) that it resulted due to a fight or accident which could be pinned on somebody else opposed to a medical issue.. (thankfully they weren't trying to get out of paying really-just hopeful!). 

Good luck! Keep on them about it!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

ezmeray said:


> Ugh same with human health insurance! I had oral surgery a few years back, and apparently it was flagged for the word 'laceration' or such, and the insurance people actually called me in hopes (!) that it resulted due to a fight or accident which could be pinned on somebody else opposed to a medical issue.. (thankfully they weren't trying to get out of paying really-just hopeful!).
> 
> Good luck! Keep on them about it!



They really do get their hopes up even when there are just a few words  I'm suprised they paid you anyway, thats very good!

Thanks! I hope to be as lucky as you were... Waiting and not knowing is horrible!


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

And an update: Our cat (who now have the nickname Cat Plissken) is very much back to normal, but she still have the cone on which makes her fall on her butt or do a 360 spin when shaking her head.

She have gotten very good at jumping! today she jumped up on our aquarium that is about 150 cm tall without problem. She's not allowed to but I was proud! Sometimes she sits and calculates the jump in her head for 10-20 seconds, so she's quite slow, but she hasn't failed yet.. 

The incision is healing very good, trying to clean it from blood clumps... The hair is growing out so now maybe the visitors won't get as scared.. 

All in all, 8 days have passed and she's almost fully healed! Removing stitches and the cone on monday.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonderful update!! Yay!! So glad she is managing to jump without any issues and enjoy her catness.  
post a picture once her cone is off, I'd love to see her


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

Speechie said:


> Wonderful update!! Yay!! So glad she is managing to jump without any issues and enjoy her catness.
> post a picture once her cone is off, I'd love to see her


Yeah! I thought it would take much longer! well... I guess it would be harder with new furniture that she wasn't used to before surgery 

Will do! :cat


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to hear she's doing so well! Have you heard anything from the insurance?


----------



## Alexisplexis (Sep 27, 2014)

sasasola said:


> Glad to hear she's doing so well! Have you heard anything from the insurance?


Noo nothing yet 

We got the lab results today though, I'm not sure what it's called in english... Directly translated it is "high" malignant melanoma, and she said it was an aggressive type...

This makes me think about the insurance thingie.. They say that it might have been there for ~2 years already because her eye had a different color. 
But can an aggressive tumor really be there for 2 years in a different shape, and then grow big lumps aggressively for 2 weeks?


----------

